# 10th Annual Flamingo Classic Fishing Tourny



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

* THE 10th ANNUAL*
*FLAMINGO*​*CLASSIC*​*FISHING*​*TOURNAMENT*​​*STARTS:** JULY 19, 2013 @ 3:00PM*
*ENDS:** JULY 21, 2013 @ 1:00PM*

*WEIGH-IN STATION:** PC 1519 TITLUM TATLUM BAYOU*

*ENTRY FEE: **$20.00 PER PERSON*
*(SIGN UP AT MOORE SUPPLY OR AT THE BAYHOUSE)*

*(100% PAYBACK) **1ST THRU 3RD PLACE CASH PRIZES REWARDED FOR REDFISH (SLOT), TROUT, AND FLOUNDER.*

*FOR MORE INFO. **CONTACT- *
*KEVIN DENT (979)824-8185*
*RONNIE LUSTER (979)824-3720*
*CHRIS LECOMPTE (979)215-1958*
*ALL TEXAS PARKS AND WILDLIFE RULES APPLY.**FLOUNDER GIGGING ALLOWED*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

would giggling be considered " mutilation of fish" ?


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Boundries*

Where are the boundries for this tournament?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I meant gigging..sorry


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Flounder gigging is allowed. And I think all legal Texas waters are fair game.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Giggling allowed in a tourney!! That's a first for me. As many tournaments I have worked...over the last 14 years......giggling was never allowed..only rod and reel were used. It is standard procedure in events that mutilated fish were not allowed at weighins. No offended intended here. The directors of events make up the rules.....good luck


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Giggling allowed in a tourney!! That's a first for me. As many tournaments I have worked...over the last 14 years......giggling was never allowed..only rod and reel were used. It is standard procedure in events that mutilated fish were not allowed at weighins. No offended intended here. The directors of events make up the rules.....good luck


This is mainly a fun tournament for local guys so feel free not to fish it. I think they do a great job running it.


----------

